

On being a better developer - zuzuleinen
http://www.andreiboar.com/career/on-being-a-better-developer/
After working for two years on Magento I come up with a plan to be a better developer within a year.
======
ferno
Well, sounds like too much too soon. You'll most likely fail new-year-
resolution style. Don't try forming so many habits at once; I once tried this,
and it is not the best approach. 'Just do it'. Don't write about it, don't
make lists of changes every day, just do it. There is no such thing as burnout
if you have a goal and 'just so it'.

